# I'd like to buy a FreeBSD shirt.  Where?



## raindog308 (Nov 17, 2014)

I like to wear my enthusiasm on my sleeve (and torso).

The NetBSD and OpenBSD websites have links to places you can buy shirts, and in doing so support the project.  But I couldn't find one on either freebsd.org or freebsdfoundation.org.  Did I miss a page?

I realize one could just give money to the foundation to support FreeBSD, but since I have to wear some kind of shirt...

There are various places one can google up that are selling FreeBSD gear, but I suspect their profits don't go to the foundation.

Is there any place to buy "official" FreeBSD wear (in the "profits go to the foundation" sense)?


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 17, 2014)

You can get FreeBSD swag from the FreeBSD mall.  They have a page describing how they support(ed?) the community.

ADDED: You get cool t-shirts and other goodies when you go to the conferences too.


----------



## aragats (Jan 22, 2016)

It's a very unprofessional place ‒ FreeBSD Mall. 3 weeks ago I've ordered some stuff from them, on Jan 4 they sent an email confirming my order with their (not postal) tracking number. I never received it. Yesterday emailed them, today they replied, that my credit card was declined, and suggested to place another order, which is not possible since they don't have my sizes anymore. And you know why it was declined? They treated my AMEX as VISA.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Feb 2, 2016)

Not sure about how professional they are but their web site needs a bit of polishing...

But this does not change the fact that they are one of the early players in the game, the history of FreeBSD Mall is worth reading I reckon


----------



## sidetone (Feb 2, 2016)

That was kind of funny.


----------



## aragats (Feb 2, 2016)

Of course, they deserve respect, no doubts, but at the moment they do not have enough options people can chose from, also very limited in available sizes...
Maybe such kind of business is not profitable anymore?


----------



## fnoyanisi (Feb 2, 2016)

aragats said:


> Maybe such kind of business is not profitable anymore?


Definitely....


----------



## aragats (Feb 2, 2016)

Eventually I've ordered a hoodie from http://www.vistaprint.com, they don't have a minimum limit like others. I've uploaded the logo, can share the file if somebody likes.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## saymond (Apr 2, 2016)

what's the price and whats the quality..... i also want a t-shirt ....


----------



## saymond (Apr 2, 2016)

aragats said:


> Eventually I've ordered a hoodie from http://www.vistaprint.com, they don't have a minimum limit like others. I've uploaded the logo, can share the file if somebody likes.


what is the price of this dude..... i really like it..... thanks in advance.......


----------



## aragats (Apr 2, 2016)

Their hoodies prices start from $50, but there are discounts for new customers, I paid $45 (including shipping).
There is an active promo code FIRSTORDER.
saymond , if you like I can share the logo file, I've adjusted it for their multicolor requirements (otherwise they drop/alter colors).


----------

